# Automatically sync Windows time when windows boots



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

So my laptops cmos is dead and to change it is a big **** task.

Is there any windows app, that edits to my time whenever the computer boots up?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your Laptop? 
If you go to Youtube and type in your Make and Model# and type in *Replace CMOS battery*, you will find a video of how to disassemble your laptop. You can buy a CMOS battery on Ebay for very little money.


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of your Laptop?
> If you go to Youtube and type in your Make and Model# and type in *Replace CMOS battery*, you will find a video of how to disassemble your laptop. You can buy a CMOS battery on Ebay for very little money.


Actually this laptop was fixed by me so I know where it's held.

The problem is, it's deep inside and am afraid of opening it again


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

^ How old is the laptop? I have several computers 5 years old or more that still have the original battery. If you've replaced it once and it's bad again, you may have other issues.

Not familiar with Win 8 but with previous versions, manually synching the time is just a few mouse clicks from the taskbar, though that might get annoying on each startup.

.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no other cure for a failed CMOS battery other then replacing it.
Re-syncing the time every time the computer starts is just a band aid on a major wound.
If you don't want to undertake opening your laptop find a local computer repair shop to do it for you. If you buy the part, it shouldn't cost you too much.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most time sync utilities will only sync if the time difference is within specific limits and when the CMOS battery is dead the time is likely to be years off. Another problem is that the time sync is not possible until late in the boot process. Any references to time before then will be far off and I would not care to predict the results of doing that on a regular basis.

Replacing the CMOS battery is the only real solution.


----------

